# Monk fish



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

My grandad made me some last week (he's ex fisherman) he's gone away on holiday now and I'm craving it on a cut right now,it was like a lightly battered scampi,any clues on how he cooked it ??? Going to go buy some soon


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Rubbed with flour and pan fried?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I assume but what heat ect don't want to spend 10a on some fish and mess it up ! Anymore tips ?!


----------

